# Absconded- My Bees Left with the Queen



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

4 days after my Package install with a half comb built - in the morning they were there in the afternoon all were gone... 
Why? Why? 

I got them late and not much Nectar around? I fed them Pollen patties and Sugar water. The Hive may have been too Big?
gave them about 10 bars room from the Queen cage. I only bothered them to fill the feeder. ...........Why would they Leave...............

I loved them Bees...Should I try to get another package or just wait until next Year next Spring.. I'd like to try again this Year.........Any advice at all.........?

BTB


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Just curious - what kind of bottom board do you have on that hive? Screened bottom, perhaps?

[hr] [/hr]

Packages at this time of year are probably less readily available, but nucs may be easier to find.


----------



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Screened Bottom board with Sticky board under the screen -- BUT -- I have that screen completely closed off by a wooden bottom board and the sides closed off on hinges.. There is no draft - no Air at all coming up from the bottom or sides. 

It's just like a solid bottom board and I open the side hinges and slide the sticky board out for mite checks. I will say I did bother them too much and I ran a weed wacker and mower around their hive that morning. They drew 1\2 comb took the Queen and left. Should I try again this year.. any smart advise to offer..?


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Find a nuc nearby and save yourself the expense of loosing another package. What Radar said.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

beethebee. I do not know where in pa you are, it's a big state, OH excuse me Commonwealth. LOL Anyway we are in the midst of a good flow now, my bees are filling a super in a week. I would have voted for the screened Bottom board (SBB) being the cause but if it is closed off I would not think so. The truth is you may never know the true reason they absconded. As others have stated a nuc may be the way to go at this point. The bees in Pa are still swarming so you do have time to get a package up to strength by winter if you can find one.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Just curious - what kind of bottom board do you have on that hive? Screened bottom, perhaps?


Rader, How did you know? You must be psychic!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not psychic, although perhaps some might think I'm psychotic. 

Note that in post #3 the OP says that the screened bottom was closed off in this case. Still, there are quite a few reports on Beesource of new packages absconding from hives with open screened bottoms. For those that choose to use open screened bottoms, close them off _at least_ until the new packages have brood.


----------



## Laurab (Apr 26, 2015)

You can get a Nuc or try calling a pest control and get on their swarm list. They may call you when they have a reported swarm in your area.


----------

